# Newbie help. Pics included



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

How'd, 
This is great, and well organized forum and appreciate everyone's post that have helped us to this point. 
Bought this girl 6 weeks ago but wasn't planing on kids and had little information available. 
I have took advantage of the forum as much as I can. Have a kit ready and just waiting. I have included some recent pics of tonight's conditions and think its going to happen soon.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Congrats!! Definitely looks like it'll be soon!! If you can't stay with her tonight, it would probably be smart to set up a baby monitor so you can listen in. Keep us updated!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yup! I'd be ready. Hope you have an easy kidding. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

Still on standby checking every 30 minutes.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

Francine is about in the same condition as last night. The wife and I took turns checking on her. 
She's is a 1 year old Nigerian pygmy on her first kidding so I was expecting it to get drawn out.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

Still no kids!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome saltybob! Not sure if you are aware of the forum etiquette that you must post baby pictures once kidded, we love baby pics :lol:

Good luck! Will be lurking...

opcorn:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Has she been pushing at all?


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

Been checking every hour but little has changed. There is more bulging and I have not seen her pushing..
Since no kid pics yet here is the couple.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always go in and see if she is dilated. Either she is still in early stages of labor or the kid is malpositioned causing her not to feel a desire to push.


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

Could feel holfes and bubble protruding at movements last night. She is very calm with no signs of contractions.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like the time is not here yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not quite there yet. I know it is exhausting waiting and watching her.


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reassurance, 
I don't think I was this nervous when my own kids were born.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup::thumb:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree.....just give her some time....she is a pretty girl!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Anything happening yet. Hope everything is fine


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

We are concerned that she might have a prolapse. I'm trying to get a good picture. 
She is in no pain and acts very normal. I let her out into the paddock and she ran over to the male that was outside the fence and started to squat and push in front of him. 
A pink bulge could be seen protruding out about 4" max but would return.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a vaginal prolapse. As long as it goes back in, you are ok.


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

So back to square one. 
She may not be as far along as I think.


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

Picture is of her pushing. 
Plan on catching her cleaning her up with vinegar and warm water followed with sugar.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

How long has she been pushing?
You need a vet - that is vaginal prolapse and she may not be able to deliver, you could loose the kids and the doe. 
So sorry you have to go through this...


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

There is alot of blood looks like. And the prolapse is bigger. I'm concerned with her pushing that the kids are stuck. You need a vet asap


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

Little to no blood just red. She pushes e every once in awhile. But the prolapsed disappear completely when she's not pushing. I have read other post that this same condition is OK as long as it returns


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is actually more than usual. It looks like it is time to get a vet out and look at her.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

How is she doing?


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

Was planning on taking her to vet this morning, but woke up to this so a vet is coming to us.


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

It's now ruptured and she seems to be in labor.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah there are definitely kids in the birth canal. They're isn't anyway they are viable by now. Good luck


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Keep us posted. Praying all goes well


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Hope everything goes okay. Let us know how it goes


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

Ok, no show on the vet. 
But one kid out and alive with assistance.


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

Any pointers at this point would be great.


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would go in and see if there are any other kids. You should be in up to your elbow to feel all around.


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

One doe survived and one did not.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats on the doe, I am surprised she was able to deliver -did you have to help the second one or did she do it on her own? How is mom doing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry both didn't survive. Give mom warm water with some molasses in it.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I think one did survive, correct? 

You will still need a vet to address the prolapse issue. If you went in to get kids, start treatment of penicillin for 5 days.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow! So glad one made it! Sorry about the one that didn't though. I would really watch the kiddo who made it. She probably will need a little assistance with such a long birth


----------



## saltybob68 (Feb 10, 2016)

One doe survived. The other had too much liquid in its lungs or so it seems. 

Mom is fine receiving penicillin and molasses water.


----------

